# zfs and samba friendly snapshots?



## wonslung (Jul 11, 2009)

I've recently got sysutils/zfs-snapshot-mgmt working, great port btw.

I was wondering if theres a way to make snapshots browseable via samba.  Right now if i try to browse a snapshot it locks up.  Is this a permission issue or a zfs setting? 

Thanks.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 13, 2009)

Hrm, haven't tried accessing the hidden .zfs/snapshot/<snapname>/ directory via SMB/CIFS.  Works fine via shall and NFS.  Will have to try that when I get home.


----------



## wonslung (Jul 14, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Hrm, haven't tried accessing the hidden .zfs/snapshot/<snapname>/ directory via SMB/CIFS.  Works fine via shall and NFS.  Will have to try that when I get home.



when i try it locks up.

I've thought about using a script of some kind and preexec/postexec to create a clone of a snapshot on mount then destroy it on dismount

this works on my opensolaris machine so i'm SURE it would work on freebsd

i'd rather be able to just browse them via the snapshots directory though.


----------

